# Take the test to see how good you are



## UncleSamPatriot (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.goodpersontest.com

See how good you are compared to God's standard.

(Heb 9:27)  And as it is appointed unto men once to die, but after this the judgment:

(Rev 20:15)  And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.

(Joh 14:6)  Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

(Eph 2:8)  For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:

(Eph 2:9)  Not of works, lest any man should boast.

(1Co 15:3)  For I delivered unto you first of all that which I also received, how that Christ died for our sins according to the scriptures;

(1Co 15:4)  And that he was buried, and that he rose again the third day according to the scriptures:

(Rom 10:9)  That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.

(Rom 10:13)  For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2010)

Less funny than a Jack Chick comic.  At least be entertaining when banging on that Bible, brother.  Dance a little or something.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 9, 2010)

Guilty on all counts!  But in my defense, I never drowned an entire planet for a do-over.  So I got that going for me.


----------



## crushing (Jul 9, 2010)

"By your own admission and the standard of God's law, the Ten Commandments, you are a lying, thieving, blasphemous, murderous, adulterer at heart."

Quinquefecta!!!!!  Or as like to call it, the kinkyfecta!


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 9, 2010)

crushing said:


> "By your own admission and the standard of God's law, the Ten Commandments, you are a lying, thieving, blasphemous, murderous, adulterer at heart."
> 
> Quinquefecta!!!!! Or as like to call it, the kinkyfecta!


 
Now I totally want to change my user id to KinkyFecta.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2010)

> By your own admission and the standard of God's law, the Ten  Commandments, you are a	 						lying,   						thieving,  						blasphemous,  						murderous,  						adulterer 						 						at heart.



Hmm...I want a second opinion.


Do not overrate what you have received, nor envy  others. He who envies others does not obtain peace of mind. 
Buddha

&#8220;Let go over a  cliff, die completely, and then come back to life - after that you  cannot be deceived&#8221;
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Zen  Proverb

&#8220;He who learns but  does not think, is lost!  He who thinks but does not learn is in great  danger.&#8221;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Confucius

_ Prosperity is not for the envious,
  Nor is greatness  for men of impure conduct. 
  - Tirukkural 14:135
_


_ The Self cannot be pierced by weapons or burned by fire; water  cannot wet it, nor can the wind dry it. The Self cannot be pierced or  burned, made wet or dry. It is everlasting and infinite, standing on the  motionless foundations of eternity. The Self is unmanifested, beyond  all thought, beyond all change. Knowing this, you should not grieve.
   - Bhagavad Gita 2 23-25
_


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 9, 2010)

Is this the same god who wants us to stone homosexuals and burn witches and kill every living thing in the lands of the non-believers lest we be corrupted by their evil influences?

Keep your monster god.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 9, 2010)

Although, if you have a god of eternal love and mercy for all of creation around, I might be interested in that.


-Rob


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2010)

Thesemindz said:


> Although, if you have a god of eternal love and mercy for all of creation around, I might be interested in that.



Sorry, we're fresh out.  Would you care for a slightly rusty Thunder God left out in the rain a few centuries?  Perhaps a Golden Calf only sort of made of brass?  I'm sure we can strike a bargain.  After all, this is Godz-R-Us!  Come on down, we've got a ton of Gods on sale!  You want Holy Re-Redemption, you got it - and at half off retail, how can you go wrong? No returns, please, strictly cash-and-carry, if you break it, you bought it!  You say you want Peace on Earth?  Well, friend, I can offer you Peace on Earth When the Unbelievers' Heads are Cut Off, how's that work for you?  Go on, make me an offer!  I'm Crazy Bill, the Lunatic Proffit, and I say EVERYTHING MUST GO!  It's the Eschaton, folks, so we've got to get this tent right down to the bare canvas walls!  Come on down!


----------



## Omar B (Jul 9, 2010)

Started taking the test, got about 3 questions in when I realized it was gonna all be bible based so I didnt continue.  I really don't care about the bible or what's in it, sorry, just don't ... well except for the time when my buds and I used one for rolling papers.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 9, 2010)

*



			You may not realize this...
		
Click to expand...

*


> ...but those are _just five_ of the Ten Commandments.
> By your own admission and the standard of God's law, the Ten Commandments, you are a lying, thieving, blasphemous, murderous, adulterer at heart.


 
Fine, I guess I'm a lying thieving blasphemous, whatever.  And so is every other human on the planet.  If some deity didn't want it that way, then we wouldn't have been made that way.  On top of that, according to this and the more extreme religions, you're screwed before you even start, so why try?  Seems like that makes it worse.  I'll stick to my heathen "be nice to people" way, instead of the religious "tell people they are damned and evil." ways....which camp do you want to be in?

So by test they mean "series of links that forces you into getting to the same result?" Even if you say that you didn't do those things, it tell you that you did! Oh...and calls you stupid.

Sorry, but no deity that I would even feign to believe in would sentence someone to eternal damnation for looking at someone lustfully once. Or for telling a lie "even if it is well intentioned." In fact, if I were a religious person, I would be insulted that someone was insinuating those things.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 9, 2010)

UncleSamPatriot said:


> See how good you are compared to God's standard.


 
as if you'd even know what that was...


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 9, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sorry, we're fresh out. Would you care for a slightly rusty Thunder God left out in the rain a few centuries? Perhaps a Golden Calf only sort of made of brass? I'm sure we can strike a bargain. After all, this is Godz-R-Us! Come on down, we've got a ton of Gods on sale! You want Holy Re-Redemption, you got it - and at half off retail, how can you go wrong? No returns, please, strictly cash-and-carry, if you break it, you bought it! You say you want Peace on Earth? Well, friend, I can offer you Peace on Earth When the Unbelievers' Heads are Cut Off, how's that work for you? Go on, make me an offer! I'm Crazy Bill, the Lunatic Proffit, and I say EVERYTHING MUST GO! It's the Eschaton, folks, so we've got to get this tent right down to the bare canvas walls! Come on down!


 
You really should consider joining the Pastafarians.  The FSM promises us a beer volcano when we die.  

Of course, He doesn't say whether it's full of Fat Tire or Coors, so I can't say whether it's a reward or a punishment.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 9, 2010)

When I'm good I'm good, when I'm bad I'm even better..........


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> You really should consider joining the Pastafarians.  The FSM promises us a beer volcano when we die.
> 
> Of course, He doesn't say whether it's full of Fat Tire or Coors, so I can't say whether it's a reward or a punishment.



Sorry, my soul belongs to JR "Bob" Dobbs.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm far from perfect, but I try to be a damn good person. 
I don't need some religious spammers biased, opinionated crap to tell me otherwise.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 9, 2010)

JESUS SAVES! . . . . . . .  Sign him up for England then!!!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 9, 2010)

So it's "insult the nonbelievers" day, then, is it?


That can be made to cut both ways.


Not so smug now are we?  Awful hurtful on the receiving end isn't it? Yeah....


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 9, 2010)

It won't just be the unbelievers it will be anyone that doesn't have the exact brand of religion they have! I was talking to a very nice church of England Can a while back, a gentleman in all senses who said he was made to feel like a heathern by the born again happy clappy lot that were haranguing him. Not nice at all. He has a degree in Divinity but if he tried to say anything he was shouted down. He does a great deal of good work for as many people as he can, whether they are of his faith or not, never tries to convert people, tries to bring comfort where he can in hospitals, prisons,for the homeless etc yet they treated him like dirt. Disgusting.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 9, 2010)

My god.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 9, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> It won't just be the unbelievers it will be anyone that doesn't have the exact brand of religion they have! I was talking to a very nice church of England Can a while back, a gentleman in all senses who said he was made to feel like a heathern by the born again happy clappy lot that were haranguing him. Not nice at all. He has a degree in Divinity but if he tried to say anything he was shouted down. He does a great deal of good work for as many people as he can, whether they are of his faith or not, never tries to convert people, tries to bring comfort where he can in hospitals, prisons,for the homeless etc yet they treated him like dirt. Disgusting.


 
They're like any other type of bully, they love to feel so self righteous about how theirs is the only way but then when you call them on the flaws in their dogma, Oh, they don't like THAT:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 9, 2010)

That's the last poster I'm gonna do because any more would be wasting time on it that does me no good and then would become religion bashing for its own sake instead of being merely anti-idiot. But this kind of thing makes me mad.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 9, 2010)

Omar B said:


> My god.


 
What do you need him for? I'm god. 

No, really. I can......I can get a book to say I am...and I can get my dad to vouch for me....oh, OH, and I can do some magic tricks........what? Why don't you believe me........?


(OK,  this is too sensitive a subject for me so now I'm being a dick. Leaving thread.)


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sorry, we're fresh out.  Would you care for a slightly rusty Thunder God left out in the rain a few centuries?  Perhaps a Golden Calf only sort of made of brass?  I'm sure we can strike a bargain.  After all, this is Godz-R-Us!  Come on down, we've got a ton of Gods on sale!  You want Holy Re-Redemption, you got it - and at half off retail, how can you go wrong? No returns, please, strictly cash-and-carry, if you break it, you bought it!  You say you want Peace on Earth?  Well, friend, I can offer you Peace on Earth When the Unbelievers' Heads are Cut Off, how's that work for you?  Go on, make me an offer!  I'm Crazy Bill, the Lunatic Proffit, and I say EVERYTHING MUST GO!  It's the Eschaton, folks, so we've got to get this tent right down to the bare canvas walls!  Come on down!


Gonna get yourself a stall on the Street of Gods?  Be careful; I hear the rents there are sometimes an arm and a leg... literally.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is interesting how the symbolism of being attached to or gaining enlightenment or power from a tree appears across religions, isn't it?  Odin was sacrificed upon the World Tree, Christ nailed to the cross, Buddha sat before the bo tree...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Tez3 (Jul 10, 2010)

"he's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy"


Would the OP care to answer any posts here by any chance?


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, some of these repsonses were as mature, nuanced and intellectually rigorous as the test the OP posted.

Personally, I just answered the question "do you think you're a good person" with a _no_ and moved on.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 10, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Wow, some of these repsonses were as mature, nuanced and intellectually rigorous as the test the OP posted.
> 
> Personally, I just answered the question "do you think you're a good person" with a _no_ and moved on.
> 
> ...


 

 Shhh, teachers back in the room.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 10, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Shhh, teachers back in the room.


 
Just pointing out that people are crying like babies because someone posts a link they didn't even have to use in the first place and then decide to insult people themselves. Whatever happened to the "just turn it off if you don't want to see it" attitude?

I never got the whole "two wrongs _do_ make a right" thing. YMMV.

By all means, continue with the exercise in open-mindedness.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 10, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Just pointing out that people are crying like babies because someone posts a link they didn't even have to use in the first place and then decide to insult people themselves. Whatever happened to the "just turn it off if you don't want to see it" attitude?
> 
> I never got the whole "two wrongs _do_ make a right" thing. YMMV.
> 
> ...



Jeez Chris. Way to take all the fun out of it. Now I just feel like an ***, thanks a lot.

I say we all turn on Chris for rightly pointing out our hypocrisy.

Booooo. Booooo Chris.


-Rob


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 10, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Just pointing out that people are crying like babies because someone posts a link they didn't even have to use in the first place and then decide to insult people themselves. Whatever happened to the "just turn it off if you don't want to see it" attitude?
> 
> I never got the whole "two wrongs _do_ make a right" thing. YMMV.
> 
> ...


 
I don't think ANYONE is crying at all, laughing certainly but then posting is a chance thing, people may like what you write or not, as has been said before, you need a thick skin to post. The OP has every chance to come back and argue their case, they have equal posting rights. 

By the way my 'Jesus saves' joke came from the Garrison Padre (RC) in light of England's rather dismal performance in the world cup and the other is from 'The Life of Brian' so hardly a 'wrong' to be taken offence at and not worth getting ones knickers in a twist about. I don't think anything or here is. 
 Most know my religious preferences here so if I can laugh my socks off at the jokes here I can't see why anyone else should be miffed about them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2010)

Judas Pig BBQ Sauce
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/124610442
http://ursulav.deviantart.com/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2010)

I was looking for a "Salem Witch BBQ" grfx I saw a while back, but that'll do for now.

No problem with anyone posting religious, but I reject the idea that if I don't fit your mold I'm somehow bad. I don't believe there is any right faith, just a right faith for you.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 10, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I don't think ANYONE is crying at all, laughing certainly but then posting is a chance thing, people may like what you write or not, as has been said before, you need a thick skin to post. The OP has every chance to come back and argue their case, they have equal posting rights.


 
The fact that people didn't like the OP's posting has resulted in all sorts of narrow minded attempts at "humor" at the expense of some other group perseived to be somehow involved in a single person's actions. A cursory perusal of the thread should make that obvious. You might pass it off as "laughter" but it seems apparent to me to be more than a small case of annoyance at the OP. 

Frankly, I personally thought the OP was nothing more than a troll. To stoop to insulting a religion (even if you want to argue it's only a particular denomination) over the actions of one person seems a bit telling. It does a lot of things. Bespeaking maturity, to say nothing of courtesy, is not one of them. But then we're martial artists and aren't interested in those things. 



> By the way my 'Jesus saves' joke came from the Garrison Padre (RC) in light of England's rather dismal performance in the world cup and the other is from 'The Life of Brian' so hardly a 'wrong' to be taken offence at and not worth getting ones knickers in a twist about. I don't think anything or here is.


 
The source of the comments are irrelevant (and simply being a priest is meaningless; as I've told many people many times: "Reception of holy orders never cured anyone of being a jackass." The priest to whom you refer could be a great guy or a jerk. I don't know or care.). It's how you use them that matters. You are the first I have seen who has tried to present _The Life of Brian_ in a positive light when it comes to religion, however. Now _that_ is humorous! ) I hardly have my "knickers" in a twist. I'm just pointing out the double standard that is being presented here. Or are those OK when you're putting it to someone else who has happened to annoy you? 



> Most know my religious preferences here so if I can laugh my socks off at the jokes here I can't see why anyone else should be miffed about them.


 
I don't know them nor do I care. I have a rather good sense of humor when it comes to my own relgion. There's tons of things that can be legitimately funny about it (and almost every faith, frnakly). Not much of that kind of atitude was present in the thread. 

Feel free to ignore my comments and return to your open minded insults, Tez.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 10, 2010)

Thesemindz said:


> Jeez Chris. Way to take all the fun out of it. Now I just feel like an ***, thanks a lot.
> 
> I say we all turn on Chris for rightly pointing out our hypocrisy.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry! 

I am sure, however, that there will be plenty of people who will ignore my narrow minded diviseness and continue to engage in their multicultural, diversity-praising insults.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2010)

Actually Chris, I think it's less 'pick on religion' and more 'make fun of the perceived spammer'....which is the only reason we've let this go on.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Actually Chris, I think it's less 'pick on religion' and more 'make fun of the perceived spammer'....which is the only reason we've let this go on.


 
Exactly. 


The Jesus saves is a harmless and very well known joke in the UK, it insults no one, it puts Jesus in a contemporary situation therefore bringing him to the attention of people who may not have thought of him before. It shows the Padre to have a sense of humour which soldiers can appreciate, in fact he has spent many long days and nights bringing comfort to the families of the many soldiers we've had killed since April ( 2 this week) and the families of the many more wounded we've had here. We don't share a religion but he has my utmost respect and if he says it's alright with his religion then it's alright by me and up anyone who nay says him.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 10, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Actually Chris, I think it's less 'pick on religion' and more 'make fun of the perceived spammer'....which is the only reason we've let this go on.


 
Which was done by insulting religion, not the spammer. Unless those posts of the "motivational posters" were insulting the spammer and not Christianity. That's just the examples off the top of my head without going back through the thread. 

People don't like the OP or his post? Great. Insulting another religion? Not great. I'd hazard to say that even if people "only" insulted the OP that wouldn't be great. Perhaps understandable but certainly not great. Unless, of course, Martial Arts are to teach us to belittle those we disagree. If that is the case people should feel free to carry on. The high road is for losers, after all. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 10, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Which was done by insulting religion, not the spammer. Unless those posts of the "motivational posters" were insulting the spammer and not Christianity. That's just the examples off the top of my head without going back through the thread.
> 
> People don't like the OP or his post? Great. Insulting another religion? Not great. I'd hazard to say that even if people "only" insulted the OP that wouldn't be great. Perhaps understandable but certainly not great. Unless, of course, *Martial Arts are to teach us to belittle those we disagree.* If that is the case people should feel free to carry on. The high road is for losers, after all.
> 
> ...


 
Nah, it teaches us to knock them out or behead them depending on art.


----------

